# Formula Nero Austausch-Thread



## pat (10. Oktober 2018)

Nachdem ich mich auf das Experiment in unbekannten Gewässern eingelassen und statt ner Boxxer oder Fox 40 eine Nero R rangeschraubt habe, eröffne ich hier mal die dazugehörige Diskussion. In der Hoffnung, dass ich (doch) nicht der einzige bin, der eine hat und dass sich einige nützliche Tipps und Erfahrungen sammeln lassen.

Paar allgemeine Infos vorab:

Formula YouTube Channel:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCw4YoAPf3-Qi1NG6Gg8ZSmQ

Video Einführung Nero:





Nero R Tech (Air):





3-Air Tutorial (wichtig!):














Setup Empfehlung auf der Gabel:


----------



## pat (10. Oktober 2018)

.  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diospeo (22. Oktober 2018)

Hi,
fahre nun auch seit August die Nero R. Bin mit der Gabel ganz zufrieden. Performance ist einwandfrei. Hatte aber ein paar Abfahrten gebraucht bis ich den richtigen Druck in den Kammern hatte.

Zwei Dinge sind mir aufgefallen.
1. Ich habe direkt am Anfang des Federwegs ein leichtes Klick- oder Klapper Geräusch. Könnte von der Negativkammer kommen. Wenn diese nämlich komplett leer ist, ist auch das Geräusch verschwunden (bin natürlich so nicht gefahren) Kennt das jemand?
2. Die im Internet verbreitete Tabelle der verschiedenen Luftdrücke scheint nicht zu stimmen. Es wird ja empfohlen in der brozenen Kammer min. 20psi mehr wie in der silbernen Kammer zu fahren. In jeder Tabelle erscheint aber nur 10psi mehr. Was stimmt?


----------



## pat (23. Oktober 2018)

Das Klappergeräusch kenne ich nicht. Macht meine nicht. Aber muss mal genau hinhören. 

Wegen den psi in der Negativkammer, richtig, die Luftdrucktabelle auf dem Gabelholm empfiehlt +10 psi, im Tutorial empfiehlt der Formula Typ als Tuningmassnahme mind. +20 psi gg.über silver. Ich habe beides ausprobiert und bleibe wohl bei +20 psi. Gibt zusätzliche Sensibilität auf den ersten Zentimetern. 
In "New-School Parks" mit vorwiegend geshapten Features wie Anliegern und Sprüngen bringts imho nicht viel, da bevorzugt man ev. etwas mehr Gegenhalt auch am Anfang des Federwegs. In natürlicherem Gelände finde ich es angenehm, dass die vielen kleinen Schläge und Vibrationen noch sensibler weggefiltert werden.


----------



## KurzerProzess (24. Oktober 2018)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Nero C ?


----------



## Diospeo (24. Oktober 2018)

Mit was für Drücken fährst du?
Ich fahre in Gold 125, Silber 105 und in Bronze 125.

Das mit dem Klacken nervt ein wenig, war aber von Anfang an da. Hatte auch irgendwo mal gelesen dass das durchaus von der Negativkammer kommen kann. Klingt für mich auch plausibel, da das Geräusch weg ist, wenn diese Kammer leer ist.

Ich fand die Sensibilität am Anfang des Federwegs in den letzten Wochen der Saison in Leogang und Saalbach auch sehr angenehm


----------



## pat (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich fahre derzeit 140/120/140 psi. Bei 78 kg netto, total ca. 83 kg, denke ich. 

Wie schwer bist du?


----------



## Diospeo (24. Oktober 2018)

Gleiches Gewicht... Die Nutzung des Federwegs war eigentlich optimal bei mir, also nichts duchgeschlagen oder so... Auf meiner Gabel ist die Empfehlung für 80kg auch 120 100 120. Wieder anders wie in den Tabellen die du hier eingestellt hast. Ich erhöhe mal um jeweils 10psi.


----------



## pat (24. Oktober 2018)

Diospeo schrieb:


> Auf meiner Gabel ist die Empfehlung für 80kg auch 120 100 120.


Ernsthaft jetzt?! Ich habe die Tabelle von meiner Gabel abfotografiert und in Beitrag #1 eingefügt. Bei 80 kg also 140/120/130 psi. Nicht dasselbe wie du. Haben die verschiedene Versionen von Aufklebern?!

Ich hatte anfangs nach aufgedrucktem Setup-Guide eingestellt und so im Park 90 % FW ausgefahren. Kann also nicht soo falsch sein, denke ich. Später dann plus 10 psi in der Negativkammer, smoother am Anfang, ansonsten gleich.
Obwohl ich fahrfertig eher paar kg über den 80 kg bin,  empfand ich die Setup Empfehlung eher als sportlich straff.

Bin aber wohl noch längst nicht beim endgültigen Setup angelangt. Wird wohl nächstes Jahr...


----------



## Diospeo (24. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir sieht der Aufkleber so aus...


----------



## Diospeo (24. Oktober 2018)

Halt, doch 130 100 120...auf jeden Fall scheint es unterschiedliche Empfehlungen zu geben. Werde die Gabel wegen den Geräuschen einschicken... Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat (25. Oktober 2018)

Diospeo schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall scheint es unterschiedliche Empfehlungen zu geben.


Kann man so sagen.  Mein Aufkleber empfiehlt für 70 kg ein härteres Setup als deiner für 80 kg...

Lustige Sache das. Am besten gar nicht anschauen und nach Sag / Federwegsausnutzung einstellen. 

Gib dann mal Bescheid, was das Geräusch war.


----------



## Diospeo (25. Oktober 2018)

Hab heute morgen mit dem Hersteller telefoniert und noch ein Video eingeschickt. Die klären das jetzt mit dem Support von Formula. Wird ne Weile dauern. Wenn ich was weiß, gebe ich Bescheid. ✌️


----------



## pat (25. Oktober 2018)

Und ich habe dem CH Vertrieb von Formula ein Mail geschrieben, mit Fotos von beiden Aufklebern,  und nachgefragt, an was man sich nun halten soll. 
Sobald ich Antwort habe, schreibe ich's hier rein.


----------



## Diospeo (25. Oktober 2018)

Ok✌️


----------



## enzu (29. Oktober 2018)

Hab sie seit Frühjahr und das Anfangssetting war etwas Strafer. Grad da die Gold Kammer früh ansetzt hab ich auch nicht wirklich den vollen Federweg ausgenutzt
Zuletzt war ich bei 80KG 110/100/120. Da war ich aber frisch nach 2 Monate Sportabstinenz unterwegs, was sich an den Armen bemerkbar machte.
Müsste also alles nochmal neu einstellen da ich auch zugelegt habe.
Was ich bemerkt habe, je nach dem wieviel in der Goldkammer ist, kann man nicht mehr als 20PSI unterschied zwischen Bronze und Silber haben, da sonst der Federweg zu kurz wird.


----------



## pat (29. Oktober 2018)

enzu schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich bemerkt habe, je nach dem wieviel in der Goldkammer ist, kann man nicht mehr als 20PSI unterschied zwischen Bronze und Silber haben, da sonst der Federweg zu kurz wird.


Habe ich auch festgestellt. Fängt spätestens bei +20 in Bronze an (Gold ebenfalls +20). 

Wenn der Tester bei VitalMTB angibt, er sei 130/120/150 gefahren und nichts von zusammenziehen schreibt, wirft das bei mir Fragen auf. 

Andererseits, hat einer mal den max. Federweg nachgemessen? Mit abgelassener Luft von mech. Anschlag zu Anschlag habe ich paar mm mehr als 200. Ev. ist das geringfügige Zusammenziehen ja berücksichtigt/gewollt und ergibt netto 200?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat (5. November 2018)

pat schrieb:
			
		

> Ev. ist das geringfügige Zusammenziehen ja berücksichtigt/gewollt und ergibt netto 200?


Habe das mal grob nachgemessen. Mit Luft in Gold und Silber, Bronze aber noch leer, ist die Gabel auf mech. Anschlag draußen. Das sind dann 212-215 mm bis mech. Anschlag beim voll Einfedern. Befülle ich dann Bronze, zieht sich die Gabel ein wenig zusammen. Bei 15-20 psi über Silber bleibt sie bei ca. 200 mm FW stehen. Bei 25 psi drüber geht sie schon auf 195 mm.

Meine geht aber erstmal zum Vertrieb in die Reparatur. Eine Dichtung im unteren Zapfen (mit Segering im Standrohr gesichert) muss wohl undicht sein. Innerhalb eines halben Parktages wandert die Hälfte des Luftdrucks von der Negativkammer ins Casting runter...


----------



## enzu (5. November 2018)

Gut zu wissen, danke für den Test. Sowas konnte ich zum Glück noch nicht feststellen.
Was anderes Kommt bei dir auch Schmieröl über das Ventil der Bronzekammer in die Pumpe wenn du dort luft rauslässt?


----------



## pat (5. November 2018)

enzu schrieb:


> Kommt bei dir auch Schmieröl über das Ventil der Bronzekammer in die Pumpe wenn du dort luft rauslässt?


War auch schon der Fall, ja.


----------



## Diospeo (5. November 2018)

Meine Gabel ist auch seit einer Woche beim Hersteller. Noch habe ich aber nichts gehört.
Wenn die brozene Kammer leer ist, habe ich das Gefühl dass meine Gabel weiter ausgefahren war als nur 1cm...hatte zwar nicht gemessen, würde aber sagen dass es locker 3-4cm waren.

Ich denke dass es normal ist, wenn ein wenig Schmieröl über das Ventil abläuft. Die Kammern sind ja von innen geschmiert. Wenn du Luft ablässt, kommt immer was mit...


----------



## pat (7. November 2018)

enzu schrieb:


> Was ich bemerkt habe, je nach dem wieviel in der Goldkammer ist, kann man nicht mehr als 20PSI unterschied zwischen Bronze und Silber haben, da sonst der Federweg zu kurz wird.


Ich sehe bei diesem Zusammenziehen während des Befüllens der Negativkammer ein weiteres Problem. Die Gabel geht bereits etwas in den Federweg, d.h. die Negativkammer hat mehr Volumen. Mehr Volumen und gleiche Luftmenge = weniger Luftdruck. Zieht man die Gabel aus dem Sag, steigt der Druck in der Negativkammer. Wie resp. wo soll ich da den korrekten Luftdruck in der Negativkammer messen??! 

Dem Nero Tutorial Video lässt sich dazu leider gar nichts entnehmen. 
Aufschlussreich ist aber das neue Tutorial Video zur Selva R, die ebenfalls über eine separat zu befüllende Negativkammer verfügt. Man beachte die Anweisungen bei 3:35 und 4:30.






Das heißt, die +20psi beziehen sich auf voll ausgefedert (bei meiner 212-215 mm vom mech. Anschlag beim voll Einfedern). Mit dem Lösen des Lockouts macht man dann nichts anderes als den Druck in Pos. (Gold und Silber) und Neg. (Bronze) auszugleichen. Nicht durch einen Luftport zwischen den Kammern sondern durch Einfedern und damit Verändern der Kammervolumen bis Druckgleichstand.
Blöderweise hat die Nero R im Gegensatz zur Selva R keinen Lockout Hebel, mit dem sich die Gabel voll ausgefedert arretieren liesse. Für mich heißt das, Gold und Silber befüllen, dann ein Distanzstück (z.B. aus Holz, passend zwischen Casting und untere Gabelbrücke) zur Blockierung einsetzen und Bronze wie gewünscht befüllen. 
Danach Distanzstück raus und Gabel senkt sich auf ~200mm FW. 

Manchmal denke ich, ach, du Depp, hättsch doch einfach wieder ne Boxxer gekauft...


----------



## enzu (8. November 2018)

Interessante Info, hab damals in Porte nicht drauf geachtet ob die Gabel voll ausgefedert war, manchmal hat man ja so ~1cm wo man selber nochmal rausziehen kann. Ich teste das heute abend mal.
Denke ich mir auch immer, aber ich teste auch gerne die Dinger und vor der Formula hatte ich die RUX getestet. Die war bisher von den Gabeln die ich getestet habe eine der Besten ( wenn nicht sogar die). Das Feedback hat ein paar Kollegen dazu gebracht die auch zu holen und die waren begeistert.


----------



## enzu (11. November 2018)

Hab das mal getestet. 120 100 130 also für 80 KG. Einmal ohne was dazwischen einmal mit, wobei ich mir da was zusammenbasteln musste aus einer CD Steelbox + Spacer.
Kuriose Ergebnis:
Ohne Abstandshalter, hatte ich dabei ca. 180mm Federweg. Scheint so als wäre die Anzeige ab 120 PSI bei mir nicht mehr passend. Wieso auch immer braucht er von 120 auf 130 dann auch viel länger als normal. Ich nehme an ich ende dann mit mehr als 130PSI in der Kammer weswegen ich dann auch weniger Federweg habe.
Mit Abstandshalter passt alles...ca 200mm. Hab dann wieder zurück ohne getestet, gleiche spiel wie vorher, weniger Federweg.
Vielleicht was bei mir defekt, aber ich hab das schon von Anfang an beobachtet.


----------



## pat (12. November 2018)

enzu schrieb:


> Ohne Abstandshalter, hatte ich dabei ca. 180mm Federweg. Scheint so als wäre die Anzeige ab 120 PSI bei mir nicht mehr passend. Wieso auch immer braucht er von 120 auf 130 dann auch viel länger als normal. Ich nehme an ich ende dann mit mehr als 130PSI in der Kammer weswegen ich dann auch weniger Federweg habe.


Das entspricht meiner Beobachtung und erscheint mir auch logisch. Sobald du in Bronze Druckgleichstand zu Gold erreicht hast, führt das Weiterpumpen in Bronze höchstens noch teilweise zu höherem Druck (bei gleichem Volumen). 
In erster Linie vergrößert sich die Negativkammer, d.h. du erhöhst mangels vorhandenem Gegendruck nicht mehr den Kammerdruck sondern das Kammervolumen, die Gabel zieht sich zusammen und der Federweg verkürzt sich. 

Defekt ist da nichts. Das ist eine bauartbedingte Eigenheit der Nero R. Bisschen blöd ist halt, dass wir Benutzer das selbst rausfinden müssen. Ich habe nun ein passend zurechtgeschnittenes Holz als Distanzstück im Werkzeugkasten.


----------



## Diospeo (14. November 2018)

Gibt's da wirklich keine Info vom Hersteller? Auch wenn alles sehr logisch und nachvollziehbar klingt, kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass ich in eine 1800€ Gabel ein selbst geschnitztes Holz einspannen muss, um den richtigen Druck einzustellen.


----------



## enzu (14. November 2018)

Ja ist schon komisch, hatte damals im Sommer auch den deutschen Vertrieb angeschrieben als mir das auffiel, da hies es das es normal sei.
Muss meinen Aufkleber nochmal prüfen, ich glaub meiner ist auch nochmal anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat (14. November 2018)

Diospeo schrieb:
			
		

> ...nur schwer vorstellen, dass ich in eine 1800€ Gabel ein selbst geschnitztes Holz einspannen muss, um den richtigen Druck einzustellen.


Auf der Formula Website kann man eine Supportanfrage unter Angabe der Seriennummer seines Produkts und der persönlichen Daten machen. Also nicht irgendeine allgemeine Mailadresse zuspammen. Sondern eine konkrete Anfrage auf einem extra dafür geschaffenen Kanal.
Habe bis heute keine Antwort von Formula erhalten. Nichts. Einzig ein automatisches Bestätigungsmail, dass meine Anfrage raus ist. 

Der (Schweizer) Vertrieb ist da wesentlich hilfsbereiter. Da hat man immerhin einen Ansprechpartner. Dessen Infostand aber nicht wirklich höher zu sein scheint als mein eigener. Die Gabel ist ein Exot, auch die haben kaum Erfahrungen damit. (ist in nem grösseren Land ev. anders. Soll auch kein Vorwurf sein.) Immerhin aber hat der Vertrieb einen direkten Kanal zu Formula. Ich schaue jetzt, dass ich meine Antworten über die bekomme...

Das mit dem Holz, ja, schwer vorstellbar. Und auch bisschen absurd. Bislang aber Stand der Dinge...


----------



## CosmicSports (15. November 2018)

pat schrieb:


> Das mit dem Holz, ja, schwer vorstellbar. Und auch bisschen absurd. Bislang aber Stand der Dinge...



Du hast oben das Video zum Setup der drei Luftkammern verlinkt, da wird das Prozedere auch erklärt. Wird die Gabel jeweils stehend, oder hängend befüllt (um identische Ergebnisse zu erhalten bestenfalls immer die gleiche Methode wählen). Dann ist der Druck immer gleichbleibend messbar. Dass sich die Gabel etwas zusammenzieht ist ein logischer Effekt, auf diese weise wird ein gewisser weiterer nutzbarer Negativfederweg erreicht der sich in einer guten Bodenführung äußert. Die Nutzung des oben angesprochenen Holzes ist absolut unnötig.

Wichtig, und das wird im Video mehrfach angesprochen, vor dem Befüllen der goldenen und silbernen Luftkammer IMMER, die Luft aus der bronzenen lassen.

Die Nero R erfordert in den meisten Fällen ein kleines Notizbuch mitzuführen, Luftdrücke notieren und Erfahrungen dazu aufschreiben. Diese Gabel wird in dieser Form auch im Worldcup verwendet, entsprechend kann das passende Setup zu finden ein wenig aufwendiger sein. Wer es hier leichter haben möchte, dem sei eine Nero C ans Herzen gelegt.

Bezüglich der Möglichkeiten der Luftkammern, hier nochmal das Technical Chart von Formula: http://www.rideformula.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/Formula-3Air-ENG.pdf

Sollte es hier weitere Fragen geben, es wird in Deutschland und Österreich in den kommenden Monaten mehr lokale Service Center für Formula Produkte geben, die euch bei Fragen und Setup unterstützen. Im Zweifelsfall versuchen wir eure Fragen auch hier vor Ort zu beantworten.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## enzu (15. November 2018)

Um das alles noch besser/verwirrender zu machen.
Hier ein Bild von meinen "Einstellungen" beachte die für 80KG,120 100 130PSI
3 Gabeln 3 Verschiedene Richtwerte.

Die erreiche ich auf "normale" weise nicht ohne den Federweg auf 190MM zu reduzieren. Mir wurd dann gesagt, ja "sind ja nur Richtwerte, das ist schon normal dass die sich zusammenzieht".
In dem PDF steht dass zwischen Bronze und Silber mindestens 20 PSI Unterschied sein soll, aber wenn ich mehr als 20PSI Unterschied habe verkürzt sich der Federweg auf unter 200mm. Da kann ich mir gleich ne 180mm Gabel kaufen.

Ich meine am Ende hab ich mir es zusammengeschustert was für mich funktioniert hat. Nur sollten Richtwerte funktionieren und evtl. bei allen Gabeln gleich sein?
Naja vielleicht hat meine doch einen defekt. Wäre interessant zu wissen was die "richtigen" Richtwerte sind.


----------



## CosmicSports (16. November 2018)

enzu schrieb:


> Wäre interessant zu wissen was die "richtigen" Richtwerte sind.



Wie du bereits selbst sagst, "richtig", gibt es nicht, es sind Richtwerte. Zur Einordnung dazu kurz. Die ersten Gabeln kamen mit Richtwerten, die sich im Worldcup herauskristallisiert hatten. Die wären aber wohl für viele Fahrer deutlich zu hart bzw progressiv.

Dein Bild und das Bild von @Diospeo weißen Gleichheiten auf, allerdings sind Bronze und Gold dabei vertauscht. Möglicherweise liegt da ein Fehler vor.
Wenn ihr eine Orientierung möchtet, die aktuell empfohlen wird, nehmt die Tabelle die hier im ersten Beitrag von @pat verlinkt wurde. 

Bezüglich des Federwegs, es besteht durchaus ein Unterschied zwischen einer 180er Gabel und einer 215mm Gabel, die stärker im negativen Federweg steht. Da liegen sehr unterschiedliche Führungen der Gabel am Boden (Traktion) vor. Dies wurde von einigen Fahrern durchaus so gewünscht. 

Wie bereits angesprochen, die Gabel erfordert eine umfangreiche Auseinandersetzung, wer es einfacher möchte, und dennoch nicht auf die Performance verzichten möchte, dem sei die Coil Version ans Herzen gelegt.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## Muellbeutel (16. November 2018)

Frage zur Nero C. Gibt es Infos wann diese verfügbar wäre?


----------



## KurzerProzess (17. November 2018)

Moin Sportsfreunde,
konnte heute meine Nero C fahren und bin bis jetzt begeistert hab aber ein Problem. Ich nutz grad mal die hälfte des Federwegs aus. 
Wo krieg ich für die Nero Weiche/Extra Weiche Federn her ?.  Hab keine Lust 230,- für eine Feder auszugeben.


----------



## CosmicSports (20. November 2018)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Frage zur Nero C. Gibt es Infos wann diese verfügbar wäre?



Die meisten Modelle sind über unseren Fachhandel lieferbar.




KurzerProzess schrieb:


> Moin Sportsfreunde,
> konnte heute meine Nero C fahren und bin bis jetzt begeistert hab aber ein Problem. Ich nutz grad mal die hälfte des Federwegs aus.
> Wo krieg ich für die Nero Weiche/Extra Weiche Federn her ?.  Hab keine Lust 230,- für eine Feder auszugeben.



Ersatzfedern für die Nero C kosten nach regulärem UVP 39,60.


----------



## Diospeo (30. November 2018)

Ich habe heute meine Gabel wieder bekommen. Auf dem Lieferzettel steht: Im Rahmen der Garantie repariert.
Was kaputt war weiß ich nicht. Irgendetwas hatte Geräusche verursacht. Mir solls recht sein wenn alles wieder läuft.


----------



## CosmicSports (30. November 2018)

Diospeo schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine Gabel wieder bekommen. Auf dem Lieferzettel steht: Im Rahmen der Garantie repariert.
> Was kaputt war weiß ich nicht. Irgendetwas hatte Geräusche verursacht. Mir solls recht sein wenn alles wieder läuft.



Die Gabel wurde nochmals komplett gewartet und entsprechend nachgefettet. Ein O-Ring der Trennkolben kann wenn er auf Anschlag fährt Geräusche verursachen, sollte aber nun behoben sein?

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diospeo (30. November 2018)

Super, danke für die schnelle Reaktion.
Hatte die Gabel selbst noch nicht in der Hand. Meine Freundin hat sie ausgepackt und mir den Zettel gezeigt
Ich checks heute abend mal.

Grüße


----------



## Diospeo (1. Dezember 2018)

Hallo, 
das Geräusch ist noch genau so vorhanden wie vorher auch... Keine Ahnung ob das so normal ist. Wenn ich die Gabel von Hand die ersten paar mm komprimiere, auch ausgebaut, klickt es nach wie vor. Im Fahrbetrieb hört sich das Ganze an wie wenn ich ne Werkzeugkiste dabei habe.

Grüße


----------



## CosmicSports (3. Dezember 2018)

Diospeo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Geräusch ist noch genau so vorhanden wie vorher auch... Keine Ahnung ob das so normal ist. Wenn ich die Gabel von Hand die ersten paar mm komprimiere, auch ausgebaut, klickt es nach wie vor. Im Fahrbetrieb hört sich das Ganze an wie wenn ich ne Werkzeugkiste dabei habe.
> 
> Grüße



Wir werden dich per PN kontaktieren.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## bansaiman (17. März 2019)

Hat hier jemand nen Vergleich mit boxxer charger 2 oder mst tuning sowie float 40 grip2?


----------



## Irvine78 (21. April 2019)

Meine nero hat auch das geklacke auf den ersten paar mm. Gibts schon ne lösung?


----------



## Irvine78 (23. April 2019)

Hab heute nochmal überprüft. das geklackere ist nur auf den ersten paar mm. wenn die gabel im Federweg steht, hört man nix. gefühlt würde ich auf die dämpfungsseite tippen.

Luftdruck mehrfach überprüft, passt. wenn negativkammer leer, kein geklappere (vermutlich weil dann die Dämpfungskartusche auseinandergezogen wird und alles auf spannung ist. 

beim fahren hört man es kaum. mir ists nur aufgefallen wenn ich "entlastet" übern wurzelteppich / gröberer trail fahr und die gabel zwischendrin komplett ausfedern kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat (29. April 2019)

Meine Nero R ist zu haben, siehe Signatur.


----------



## Irvine78 (30. April 2019)

@ pat: hat deine auch das geklapper? am besten hört man es wenn man das vorderrad anhebt und aus paar ca. höhe fallen lässt.


----------



## Irvine78 (30. April 2019)

@ cosmic sports: ist das problem bei euch bekannt?


----------



## Diospeo (30. April 2019)

Tag zusammen,
ich hatte das Klappern auch, die Gabel war zweimal bei Cosmic Sports zum Service. Am Wochenende war ich ausgiebig in Winterberg testen. Ein Geräusch ist mir nicht mehr aufgefallen. War alles angenehm leise und unauffällig.
Denke das "Problem" ist gelöst.

Grüße


----------



## Irvine78 (30. April 2019)

haben sie dir geschrieben woran es lag? wie lang war die Gabel denn immer weg, wenn sie bei cosmic war?


----------



## Leemi (1. Mai 2019)

BTW: Das geklappere nervt auch die Kollegen im Selva Thread... (weshalb ich die Dämpfung in Verdacht habe... ich kann aber auch falsch liegen).


----------



## Diospeo (3. Mai 2019)

Hi,
die Gabel war einmal vor Weihnachten knapp 3 Wochen weg. Da ging sie aber auch dem Umweg über den Bikebauer. Beim zweite Mal nicht ganz zwei Wochen, also recht flott.
Was die Ursache war weiß ich nicht. Weiter oben wurde schonmal vermutet dass es Bauteile sind, die beim Ein-Ausfedern einfach Geräusche verursachen.

Grüße


----------



## Irvine78 (3. Mai 2019)

Alles klar, Danke schonmal für die Auskünfte. Dann werd ich mal Cosmic anschreiben wenn die sich hier nicht äußern.


----------



## CosmicSports (6. Mai 2019)

Irvine78 schrieb:


> Alles klar, Danke schonmal für die Auskünfte. Dann werd ich mal Cosmic anschreiben wenn die sich hier nicht äußern.



Wenn du eine Frage an uns hast, markiere bitte, dass es auch verlinkt wird: @Irvine78 dann bekommen wir darüber auch eine Benachrichtigung.

Da es keine generelle Antwort auf die Frage nach dem Klappern gibt, wären die genauen Momente in denen es klappert, die Einstellungen und der befahrene Untergrund wichtig zu wissen, um einzugrenzen, woran es liegen könnte.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## pat (9. Mai 2019)

Irvine78 schrieb:


> @ pat: hat deine auch das geklapper?


Ist mir nie aufgefallen. Von daher glaube nein.

Verkaufe meine aber. Der Schweizer Vertrieb ist zwar freundlich und bemüht. Aber in unserem eh schon kleinen Markt ist die Nero ein Exot. Mit der Konsequenz, dass es um die Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit nicht gut bestellt ist. Salopp gesagt, die haben nix da. Hatte im Winter einen Garantiefall, über die Leistung beklage ich mich nicht, alles bestens. Hat aber ewig gedauert, bis mal alle Ersatzteile da und meine Gabel repariert war. Während der Saison wäre sowas für mich absolut No-Go.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallle (17. Mai 2019)

Moin Leute,
ich habe mittlerweile ein paar Tage auf meiner Nero C gesammelt und muss sagen ich bin eigentlich recht zufrieden. Was mir aber negativ auffällt, ist der langsame rebound. Selbst wenn ich diesen ganz aufdrehe tut sich wenig und die Gabel schmatzt gemütlich vor sich hin. Und ich fahre schon die mittlere Feder, bei der leichten federt die Gabel dann ja in Zeitlupe aus.

Der Formula support sagt sie arbeiten schon an einem neuen Setting und bietet mir einen Ölwechsel incl. neuer Einstellung für 120€ an. Im Prinzip nicht schlecht, aber den Service brauche ich noch lange nicht und ich sehe nicht ein deswegen für die Rebound Einstellung 120€ zu blechen. Selber machen ist nicht sagt Formula, selbst die weltweiten Servicepartner könnten das nicht, das geht nur bei denen in Italien.

Also, nun an euch. Hab ihr das gleiche Problem? Wenn ja, ist schon einer auf ne Lösung gestoßen für die ich meine Gabel nicht nach Italien schicken muss?
@CosmicSports seid ihr da vielleicht schlauer?
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Irvine78 (22. Mai 2019)

Habe meine Gabel wieder, hatte das geklapper und die langsame zugstufe + nahezu wirkungslosen einsteller bemängelt.

Fazit: Abwicklung bei Cosmic verlief unkompliziert und schnell, geklapper ist weg, zugstufeneinsteller hat auch wieder funktion. 

einziges manko, ich kann die zugstufe gefühlt zwischen zu langsam und viel zu langsam verstellen. Ich muss jetzt aber dazusagen, dass ich die Gabel nur im Keller gedrückt habe und noch nicht zum fahren gekommen bin, vielleicht fährt sie sich nicht so schlecht. Ich geb dann nochmal feedback wenn ich gefahren bin. 

Ist es so kompliziert die kartusche mit anderem Öl zu befüllen? hatte sie noch nicht offen. beim Kauf ist ja eh einmal Dämpfungsöl dabei wird dann ja nicht so kompliziert sein. ich hatte meine druckstufen eh recht weit offen, denke etwas dünneres öl würde schon gehn.

wieviel wt hat denn das originalöl der nero? 
würde ein dünneres öl überhaupt n merkbaren unterschied machen, es wird ja vermutlich die bohrung des lsr zu klein sein? oder macht die nadel nicht ganz auf?
wie ist der hsr aufgebaut? kann man da norfalls noch n shim mit reinpacken, falls der zu schnell wird?


----------



## pat (24. Mai 2019)

Kallle schrieb:


> Selber machen ist nicht sagt Formula, selbst die weltweiten Servicepartner könnten das nicht, das geht nur bei denen in Italien.


Grosser Minuspunkt. War mir leider beim Erwerb meiner Nero nicht bewusst. Musste zwischenzeitlich aber auch erfahren, dass man nicht mit zeitnahem After-Sale-Service rechnen kann. Solange das nicht grundlegend anders wird, ist Formula keine Option mehr.


----------



## Irvine78 (24. Mai 2019)

war heut unterwegs,zugstufe passt. fühlt sich im stand sehr langsam an, auf der strecke funktioniert sie aber. hab allerdings 100 kg, keine ahnung ob sie bei leichteren fahrern mit weniger druck nicht doch zu langsam wird.


----------



## Diospeo (27. August 2019)

@CosmicSports 
Hallo Leute, 
meine Gabel war mittlerweile zweimal bei euch zum Service. Aktuell bin ich in morzine, mir ist aufgefallen dass ich die low speed druckstufe nicht verändern kann. Der einsteller bewegt sich keinen Zentimeter. Die high-speed druckstufe lässt sich 20 Klicks drehen. Einen wirklichen Unterschied konnte ich nicht feststellen. Hab ihr einen Tipp? Oder hilft wieder nur einschicken? 
Danke und Grüße 
Mathias


----------



## Diospeo (30. August 2019)

@CosmicSports 
Hallo nochmal, 
ich hab noch ne andere Frage. Der high-speed Druckstufen Einsteller, hat ein wenig Spiel. Heißt beim Fahren vibriert er und macht Geräusche. Ist das normal? Ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen. Kann es sein das da zwischen den beiden Einstellern etwas fehlt? Dichtring oder so etwas!? Zwischen meinen Einstellern ist namlich nichts. 
Danke schonmal und Grüße 

Mathias


----------



## enzu (30. August 2019)

Meinst du nach oben und unten? Er sitzt bei mir nicht fest, kann also etwas bewegen, aber so viel bewegen dass man ihn hört ist es nicht. Dürfte wenn auch nur ca. 0,2mm sein..nicht messbar halt...
Kannst du die LSC auch nicht mit nem torx verstellen? 
Lässt sich wohl nur finden, wenn man an die Kartusche geht, würde mal daher tippen, das nicht drum rum kommen wirst es einzuschicken.


----------



## Diospeo (30. August 2019)

@enzu 
Servus,
danke für die Rückmeldung. Die lsc lässt sich wieder normal einstellen. Lag vielleicht auch nur an den schwitzigen Händen. 
Ja, das Spiel ist nach oben und unten. Auch nicht viel aber leider für mich echt störend wenn du dass beim Fahren immer hörst. Hast du zwischen den Einstellern ne Dichtung oder ne Scheibe dazwischen? Bei mir ist nichts, sieht aber so aus wenn um den lsc Einsteller ne Dichtung hinpassen könnte. Vielleicht fehlt die bei mir?


----------



## enzu (31. August 2019)

Meinst unter dem HSC? Sieht nicht so aus als wäre es etwas drunter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diospeo (31. August 2019)

@enzu
Hi, ich meine um den lilanen lsc rum. Der hat so ne Kerbe. Keine Ahnung ob da was hingehört. Unter dem blauen ist nichts.
Grüße


----------



## enzu (1. September 2019)

Die Kerbe sehe ich nicht bei mir, auch würde da bei mir nichts passen, da die so nah beieinander sitzen.


----------



## Diospeo (2. September 2019)

Hi, wenn ich dazu komme werde ich mal Bilder machen. 
Ansonsten hilft dass was immer hilft: Tape

Weiß jemand ob das Forum noch von CosmicSports betreut wird?


----------



## Muellbeutel (2. September 2019)

@CosmicSports


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Oktober 2019)

Auf mtbr schreibt jemand, dass das Selva Casting an die Nero passt. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Ginge um den Aufbau einer Nero für ein 110x15 mm Laufrad. 
Nächster Punkt: Federwegsreduzierung. Die Spacer, die an der Selva verwendet werden, könnten auch an der Nero R passen. 

Wer probiert's aus?


----------



## Muellbeutel (19. Oktober 2019)

das Casting von Selva und Nero soll laut Formula das gleiche sein. Also daran solls nicht scheitern.
Wie damals mit 66 und 888


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Oktober 2019)

Da die Nero eine getrennt befüllbare Negativkammer hat, könnte man die auch so lange mit Druck versorgen, bis der gewünschte Federweg erreicht ist.
Leider gibt es nicht so viele Photos von der Nero. Aber mir scheint, dass die eh den gleichen Teller wie die Selva R hat, bei dem an der Selva R die Federwegsspacer eingeschraubt werden. 

Siehe hier: 








Na okay, viel sieht man hier nicht.


Bleiben halt die Probleme der Nero, von denen man hier lesen kann. Ist schon irgendwie ein teures Experiment, bei dem man eher auf sich allein gestellt ist.

Da die Dinger in Italien zusammen gebaut werden, habe ich aber nicht so viele Bedenken, was das selber Warten betrifft.


----------



## Downhillsocke (23. März 2020)

Fährt jemand die Nero Coil und kann merkliche Unterschiede zur Boxxer WC/Ultimate und zur Marzocchi 58 sagen? Wie ist die Steifigkeit der Nero im Allgemeinen?


----------



## Irvine78 (29. März 2020)

Steifigkeit ist gut, würde sagen ähnlich wie die boxxer, evtl. n bisschen steifer. Ist aber immer schwierig zu sagen, bin sie nicht im unmittelbaren vergleich (also an einem Tag direkt hintereinander auf gleicher strecke) gefahren. Ist auf jeden Fall nicht Bock-steif oder zu wabbelig. Zur Coil kann ich nix sagen, hab die 3Air. Dämpfung passt soweit, einsteller bewirken merkbare änderung, decken den nötigen bereich ab. Ich bin mit der Zugstufe nicht ganz glücklich, hätte lieber n langsameren hsr und schnelleren lsr, hab da aber wohl etwas eigene vorlieben ;-)


----------



## Muellbeutel (29. März 2020)

Hab die Nero Coil seit einigen Monaten, aber leider noch nicht wirklich getestet. Bikepark Schulenberg hat ja leider aktuell zu. 
Bericht kommt dann.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. April 2020)

Kleine Spinnerei von mir: Nero C, Feder raus, Selva C Feder rein, den freien Raum auf der Negativseite mit Spacern der Selva R oder S auffüllen, dann müsste man eine Nero C mit 170 mm Federweg haben, oder?


----------



## Irvine78 (15. April 2020)

Ich denkt das müsste passen. Ich weiß nur nicht ob die nero c auch den Federteller vom Anschlagspuffer getrennt hat, damit man die Spacer dazwischen clipsen kann und nix klappert. Wenn das nicht getrennt sein sollte, müsste man die Spacer unterhalb der Anschlagsfeder einclippen. In wieweit sich federteller und anschlagsfeder von der selva übernehmen lassen, weiß ich nicht.

Die Federwegsbegrenzung dürfte ja auch unten am Ende der Standrohre greifen. Da würden die Einclipspacer evtl. druchrutschen und man müsste noch n anschlag basteln.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. April 2020)

Das ist eine der offenen Fragen. Ich denke schon, dass der Federteller für die Positivfeder von der Negativfeder getrennt ist, weil anders die Führung der Kolbenstange nicht so gut wäre. 

Aber einen anderen Denkfehler habe ich: Die Feder der Selva C ist viel viel viel kürzer als die der Nero C, weil bei der Nero die Standrohr wegen der Doppelbrücke ja noch um einiges länger sind. Da bräucht's einen ewig langen Spacer für die Feder. Einfacher wär's, sich irgendwo eine kürzere Feder zu suchen. Boxxer, Domain, oder so.


----------



## Irvine78 (15. April 2020)

mmh, die positivfeder hat mit sicherheit einen federteller. ich weiß nur nicht ob die negativfeder einfach unten am ende des standrohrs "fest sitzt" und dann im ausgefederten zustand einfach die unterseite des Federtellers der positiv nutzt oder einen eigenen hat. Wenn sich pos und neg einen teller teilen, wirds mit den einclipspacern nix, da der dann in die negativfeder rutscht. Blöd zu beschreiben, sollte aber n lösbares problem sein. Formula wirbt ja damit, dass die Gabeln auch noch flutschen wenn sie sich aufgrund belastung verwinden. Deshalb könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sie am ende der Standrohe keine Führung haben sondern nur oben an der positiv und unten die Verschraubung mitm casting.

das mit dem unterschied der federlängen zwischen singlecrown und doppelbrücke hab ich nicht bedacht, das gibt n problem. nero feder kürzen wär ne option, ist halt dann im A... Ich denk zum testen wär ne boxxer feder am sinnvollsten, da kommt man leicht ran und kosten fast nix. da ists nicht so schlimm wenn man eine "zersägt"

Hab bei meiner nero r 29 mal gemessen, wäre schon so ca. 13 cm langer spacer, denk mal die 27.5 c weicht da auch net viel ab.


----------



## Irvine78 (15. April 2020)

Laut Ersatzteilliste bei cosmic siehts so aus als wären positiv und negativ feder mit 2 tellern getrennt. das ist schonmal gut






						Formula Coil Chamber Cap Kit Nero C Fork 27.5" + 29"-SB40181-00
					






					shop.cosmicsports.de


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. April 2020)

Sieht gut aus.

Das Kürzen einer Feder ist halt immer blöd. Die Feder wird nie sauber im Federteller sitzen. Außer man biegt sich das Ende der Feder mit Hilfe von Hitze zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irvine78 (15. April 2020)

ja ist eine möglichkeit, oder du machst sie heiß und schmelzt das abgesägte ende in einen passenden plastikspacer. wie lang ist denn die feder der nero? ich glaub ne boxxer feder hab ich noch, da könnt ich nachmessen. evtl . ist die eh kürzer


----------



## SeppV (23. Mai 2020)

Falls jemand nach einer 27,5" Nero R sucht, ich verkaufe meine aktuell


----------



## Status_Downhill (27. Januar 2021)

Moin zusammen,
ich habe folgendes Problem: Meine Nero R hat einen (für mein Gefühl) sehr langsamen Rebound und auch die Einfedergeschwindigkeit wird stark gedämpft. Ich fahre die Gabel aktuell mit allen Einstellungen vollständig geöffnet (HSC/LSC/Rebound) und dennoch ist die Gabel verhältnismäßig ziemlich langsam und träge. 

Es gibt von Formula eine schnellere Kartusche (Nr: SB40228-00 ;~270€), allerdings wundert es mich dennoch, dass sonst keiner im gesamten Internet sich über den langsamen Rebound beschwert hat. 
Die besagte Kartusche wird nicht standardmäßig eingebaut, sondern kann nur im Nachhinein gekauft werden (beispielsweise für Racer), sagte mir Formula so.

Nun ist meine Frage, was eure Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfungsverhalten und vorallem mit dem Rebound sind. Zusätzlich ist mir aufgefallen, dass mein Einsteller für den die Highspeed Compression sich nur schwergängig bewegen lässt. Ist das bei euch auch so?

VG Leon


----------



## Bierliebhaber (15. November 2021)

Kann mir hier jemand kurz sagen, ob man die 650er Nero mit einem 29er Casting einfach wie bei der Boxxer umbauen kann und Standrohre, air shaft sowie Kartusche in beiden gleich sind und sich die Gabeln nur durch das Casting von 650b auf 29 unterscheiden? Danke vorab


----------



## Bierliebhaber (16. November 2021)

@CosmicSports 
habt ihr eventuell eine Antwort auf die Frage von dem lower leg swap von 650b auf 29? Danke vorab!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. November 2021)

Wie fit bist du? 
Wenn du etwas suchst, findest du deine Antwort ev. auf Nubuk Bikes. Die haben viele Formula Ersatzteile gelistet.


----------



## xMARTINx (16. November 2021)

Einfach Cosmic direkt anschreiben, die helfen sicher


----------



## radari (7. März 2022)

Status_Downhill schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> ich habe folgendes Problem: Meine Nero R hat einen (für mein Gefühl) sehr langsamen Rebound und auch die Einfedergeschwindigkeit wird stark gedämpft. Ich fahre die Gabel aktuell mit allen Einstellungen vollständig geöffnet (HSC/LSC/Rebound) und dennoch ist die Gabel verhältnismäßig ziemlich langsam und träge.
> 
> Es gibt von Formula eine schnellere Kartusche (Nr: SB40228-00 ;~270€), allerdings wundert es mich dennoch, dass sonst keiner im gesamten Internet sich über den langsamen Rebound beschwert hat.
> ...


Hello , 
sorry for the English . Did you solve it somehow ? I just bought the fork and as you are describing it is pretty slow . Oil change help ?


----------



## radari (8. März 2022)

radari schrieb:


> Hello ,
> sorry for the English . Did you solve it somehow ? I just bought the fork and as you are describing it is pretty slow . Oil change help ?


Here is answer from Formula . I was riding the fork at low temperatures around 3 celsius .

FORMULA SERVICE :

Hello,

Thanks for contacting us. Under 4° Celsius we advise to mix OJ oil (cartridge oil in a grey bottle part number SB-B009–00) and lubrication oil (whithe bottle part number SB40207–00) 50/50%

No need to change the cartridge oil

Be carefull to come back to 100% luvbrication oil if the temperatures increased


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enzu (8. März 2022)

Dunno if that helps, as it is it's only for lubricration. I also had the same "issue" and that was also in summer, but I never tried to fix it, as I thought itwas by design.
In the end I switched fork cause I wanted to try something new.


----------

